# EAA imported Sar K2p 9mm



## Ducksoup (May 13, 2017)

I am new to the handgun scene and wondered if anyone has knowledge of or experience with the Sar K2P in 9mm. A coworker has one and he really likes it. I was able to check it out today but wasn't able to fire it yet. I'm looking for a home defense and occasional range gun in the $500 or less category, this one falls in that range at $275ish. I'd like the gun I end up buying to be simple and easy to maintain, reliable, and accurate. I have shot a friends berreta M9 but don't care for the disassembly process on that gun. (It was a pretty accurate gun though for me). Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I got out of guns after a divorce 20 yrs ago, after San Bernardino I decided to get back in. My first choice was the Sarsilmaz K2P. I pick up this gun every day and wonder how such a great gun can cost so little. Sar guns are Turkish made and used as a duty gun by their military. It's very accurate and reliable, my son in law bought one because he fell in love with mine. All that being said, there is a new version (Google Sar CM9 gen 2) but the K2P version is still available. In Turkey the K2P is called CM9 and now CM9 gen 2, once imported to US by EEA it was called the K2P but now with new version they are just calling it CM9 gen 2. Probably TMI, sorry. 
End of story.... Buy one or the other, you will not be sorry.

Here's a link with a pic of the new version. https://www.classicfirearms.com/sarsilmaz-cm9-gen2-9mm

And one of the original. https://www.cdnnsports.com/eaa-sar-k2p-9mm.html


----------



## Ducksoup (May 13, 2017)

I'm intrigued by the CM9, my buddies k2p felt nice in the hands but didn't have the finger placement on the grip that the cm9 appears to. Looks like the price is right too! Thanks for the link..now to convince my wife.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Let me know if you buy one.


----------



## Ducksoup (May 13, 2017)

Outlaw said:


> Let me know if you buy one.


I just received my new Sarsilmaz CM-9 gen 2 yesterday. $259 for the gun, $26 for an extra magazine (17 rd). It feels really good in my hand and I can't wait to go out and shoot at the local range!


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Congratulations, let us know how wonderful that first range trip is.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ducksoup said:


> I just received my new Sarsilmaz CM-9 gen 2 yesterday. $259 for the gun, $26 for an extra magazine (17 rd). It feels really good in my hand and I can't wait to go out and shoot at the local range!


Sounds good! Can you post up some pics? :mrgreen:


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

berettatoter said:


> Sounds good! Can you post up some pics? :mrgreen:


Ed-Zackery!!brokenimage


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MoMan said:


> Ed-Zackery!!brokenimage


LMAO. I, at first, was thinking "who is this Ed guy"! Lol.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Ducksoup said:


> I just received my new Sarsilmaz CM-9 gen 2 yesterday. $259 for the gun, $26 for an extra magazine (17 rd). It feels really good in my hand and I can't wait to go out and shoot at the local range!


Well?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Ducksoup, we are waiting for your range report. Helps us decide whether or not to add another gun to the collection. :smt1099


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone here have experience with EAA customer service?


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

berettatoter said:


> Hey Ducksoup, we are waiting for your range report. Helps us decide whether or not to add another gun to the collection. :smt1099


I can speak of range report, mine unboxed shooting left, one turn of the windage screw perfected it. My K2P is my desk gun so it doesn't make it to the range as often as I'd like but when it does it is my favorite. Grip, trigger, weight...all perfect. My son in law loved it so much that he bought one as his first gun, he has about 1,000 rds through it with no problems even with Tullammo rnds. I will die saying this is the best value gun you will ever find. Sarsilmaz has come out with a gen 2, called the CM9 so the K2P's won't be around long.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

hillman said:


> Anyone here have experience with EAA customer service?


Thank God I have not needed customer service but I have heard they are great. However they are no longer imported by EAA, Sar Arms USA is now the importer.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

hillman said:


> Anyone here have experience with EAA customer service?


I had an EAA Witness Poly c, 45acp that the trigger bar broke on. It went back to the factory and was return good as new in just a couple of weeks (no charge!). The gun was about 4 years old at the time. So no complaints here.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

If I could convince myself that mine was a female, I'd marry it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Outlaw said:


> I can speak of range report, mine unboxed shooting left, one turn of the windage screw perfected it. My K2P is my desk gun so it doesn't make it to the range as often as I'd like but when it does it is my favorite. Grip, trigger, weight...all perfect. My son in law loved it so much that he bought one as his first gun, he has about 1,000 rds through it with no problems even with Tullammo rnds. I will die saying this is the best value gun you will ever find. Sarsilmaz has come out with a gen 2, called the CM9 so the K2P's won't be around long.


I will add one of these to my collection! Thanks. It, and my Canik, will probably get along just fine. :mrgreen:


----------



## dirtygary (Oct 5, 2016)

Don't have K2P, but do have SAR B6P compact and LOVE it. Here in that states most ask who he heck is "Sarsilmaz" as a gun manufacturer- and that is like someone in Turkey asking who is Smith and Wesson.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

dirtygary said:


> Don't have K2P, but do have SAR B6P compact and LOVE it. Here in that states most ask who he heck is "Sarsilmaz" as a gun manufacturer- and that is like someone in Turkey asking who is Smith and Wesson.


The B6P is same basic gun as K2P, B6P has non adjustable rear sight, non ambi safety and a shorter dust cover. I think the barrel lock up is slightly different also.


----------



## Ducksoup (May 13, 2017)

I apologize for the long delay in reporting back on my experiences with the CM9 gen 2. I love it. If I was made of money or could find that elusive pot of gold I would be shooting my gun weekly! I've been to the range 4 times now and can put 13 out of 15 rounds in a 4" cluster at 7 yards, once I hit 15 yards that opens up some (10-12"). Cleaning and disassembly is a breeze. One of these weekends when my father in law goes for his ccw I will probably join him. I don't have any pictures of it yet but you can google it. I probably should shoot a few home defense rounds through to see if that affects my accuracy (I have some anti zombie rounds just in case!).


----------



## Ducksoup (May 13, 2017)

Outlaw said:


> If I could convince myself that mine was a female, I'd marry it.


My cm9 sleeps closer to me than my wife does!


----------



## Ducksoup (May 13, 2017)

berettatoter said:


> I will add one of these to my collection! Thanks. It, and my Canik, will probably get along just fine. :mrgreen:


Have you purchased one yet? Thoughts if you have?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ducksoup said:


> Have you purchased one yet? Thoughts if you have?


No, I have not yet. I could order one, but don't like to do stuff like that online. I have four gun stores around me, and two of them get them in from time to time...I'll snag one soon. :smt1099


----------

